# My fish is pooping red poop, what does that mean?



## alhays31808

*above* Please help me!!!


----------



## mike87

Some times its the flakes that do it. a friend gold fish always poo same colour as ther flakes. are you feeding them flakes?


----------



## navigator black

If it is poop that falls off, it is probably food colours coming through. If it is pointy and stays hanging for hours, it could be camallanus worms (look up a picture online). That's the only way it would be trouble.


----------



## alhays31808

no, i'm not feeding them flakes, i'm feeding them crisps


----------

